# Wireless Adapter



## ar331 (Aug 24, 2009)

I would like to add a wireless receiver to my HD DVR. What is the model that is available from D*? Are there other receivers that work as well?


----------



## kcgriffin70 (Oct 1, 2007)

Assuming you are talking about a wireless internet connection -- Linksys WGA600N is configurable via the HR2X DVRs. I currently have 2 in use.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Any wireless bridge (also sold as wireless gaming adapters) will work, but DirecTV built support for the WGA600N directly into the HR2x series DVRs, so you can configure those directly from your remote. Any other wireless bridge requires configuring from the computer before connecting to the DVR.

The WGA600N is an "N" router, backwards compatible with G or even B, but on an N network, will give excellent performance that the older standards can't touch.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

In terms of receiver it just needs to have an ethernet cable. I think most of them come this way now but just in case make sure you have an ethernet port in the back of your receiver.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I would suggest the Linksys WGA600N or WET610N.

The WET610 is just the new version of the 600.


----------



## ar331 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies. I found it at Amazon for $69.


----------



## pretzelbag (Dec 31, 2007)

dave29 said:


> I would suggest the Linksys WGA600N or WET610N.
> 
> The WET610 is just the new version of the 600.


Does that mean I can configure the WET610N from the DVR remote just like I would the WGA600N? I am thinking of buying a wireless adapter for my HR21 and like the easy config I've heard about for the WGA600N.

-pretzelbag.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

pretzelbag said:


> Does that mean I can configure the WET610N from the DVR remote just like I would the WGA600N? I am thinking of buying a wireless adapter for my HR21 and like the easy config I've heard about for the WGA600N.
> 
> -pretzelbag.


The WET610N cant be installed through the receiver at this time. They maybe some options for this down the line. You can configure it through your PC though.


----------



## Bike Effects (Sep 30, 2006)

If I have an existing wireless network in my home, and want to be able to access the internet on two DVR's (in order to use VOD), can I use the WGA600N? Do I have to buy two of them?


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Bike Effects said:


> If I have an existing wireless network in my home, and want to be able to access the internet on two DVR's (in order to use VOD), can I use the WGA600N? Do I have to buy two of them?


If the 2 DVR's are in the same room at the same place, you might be able to do it one of two ways.

1) Install the WGA600N and then attach an inexpensive switch. Then plug the HR's into the switch

2) If one of the HR's is NOT a HR20, connect the WGA600N to the HR21/22/23 and then use the bottom ethernet port from the HR21/22/23 and connect that to the ethernet port on the other HR (regardless of the model number).

If they're in 2 different rooms, not close to each other, you'll need another WGA600N (of which I have several that I'm willing to part with for $50).


----------



## Bike Effects (Sep 30, 2006)

MartyS said:


> If the 2 DVR's are in the same room at the same place, you might be able to do it one of two ways.
> 
> 1) Install the WGA600N and then attach an inexpensive switch. Then plug the HR's into the switch
> 
> ...


Rethinking this, how about just a single DVR? Is the WGA600N the right piece to wirelessly connect to my Linksys router? I guess then a CAT5 cable from the WGA600N to the DVR, right?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Bike Effects said:


> Rethinking this, how about just a single DVR? Is the WGA600N the right piece to wirelessly connect to my Linksys router? I guess then a CAT5 cable from the WGA600N to the DVR, right?


Yes. A CAT5 cable is included with the adapters.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

MartyS said:


> 2) If one of the HR's is NOT a HR20, connect the WGA600N to the HR21/22/23 and then use the bottom ethernet port from the HR21/22/23 and connect that to the ethernet port on the other HR (regardless of the model number).


It's been reported in other threads (by Tom maybe? I'll have to go check) that using the second port on a DVR can be a bad thing, steals clock cycles or something. 
So it might work, I've got a Slingbox connected that way, but then again it might cause problems.


----------



## aluxo (Sep 17, 2009)

MartyS said:


> WGA600N (of which I have several that I'm willing to part with for $50).


Are they brand new? Thanks.


----------



## lady400 (Apr 27, 2008)

I chose to go with what I consider a more flexible solution. Along with my HR22-100, I have a Samsung Blu-Ray player that I needed to add to the network wirelessly.

Most of the gaming adapters have one port, and I wanted more available ports. I do realize that I could have utilized ethernet port 2 on the DVR, but still wanted more room for growth.

I bought a Linksys WRT54GL at Newegg for less than $50. This is a wireless router, not a wireless bridge, but I flashed it with open source firmware from www.dd-wrt.com which adds wireless bridge capability and many other features.

It works beautifully, and I have plenty of open ports.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Movieman said:


> The WET610N cant be installed through the receiver at this time. They maybe some options for this down the line. You can configure it through your PC though.


Just bought one of these for my HR21 and set-up was a breeze on the pc/router and then transferred to my receiver. EASY as Sunday morning....lol


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

bixler said:


> Just bought one of these for my HR21 and set-up was a breeze on the pc/router and then transferred to my receiver. EASY as Sunday morning....lol


If your router supports Wi-Fi Protected Setup, it's even easier.


----------



## pretzelbag (Dec 31, 2007)

I just got my WGA600N up and running (thanks MartyS for quick shipping -- 3 days cross-country!) and I'm very happy with it so far.

The setup for my WPA2 network with MAC filtering and a non-broadcast SSID was a lot easier than I expected. A few times during the configuration, it seemed to take a while for the HR21 to confirm that something was entered properly, but patience won out.

I keep thinking I should be able to browse the web server of the WGA600N, but the IP address times out with an http request. I can ping it fine, and the network diagnostics work fine. It's not a big deal, but since I never connected the WGA600N to my PC, I am curious as to what can be configured remotely.

Is the HR21 somehow preventing me from running the built in web server of the WGA600N?

-pretzelbag.


----------



## sko58 (Mar 31, 2008)

lady400 said:


> I bought a Linksys WRT54GL at Newegg for less than $50. This is a wireless router, not a wireless bridge, but I flashed it with open source firmware from www.dd-wrt.com which adds wireless bridge capability and many other features.
> 
> It works beautifully, and I have plenty of open ports.


Keep in mind, each wireless bridge that's added (if you'd ever need more than one based on location of your receivers) cuts in HALF your available bandwidth through the net - whether with open source firmware and your Linksys router or otherwise.

In other words, let's say your *real* download bandwidth after testing is 20Mbits per second. Upload is 2Mbits per second. Now, add in the wireless bridge. Whatever is connected to the wireless bridge - in this case, an HD DVR - will only get MAX throughput of 10Mbits per second download and 1Mbit per second upload.

In this example, that's still pretty solid. However, everyone's setup is different. Line and connection quality, signal strength/quality, other outside interference, etc. all play a key role in the end result.

Even though many people have broadband connections, the reality is few actually receive the advertised bandwidth for various reasons. My connection (25Mb's down, 2Mb's up) may be unrealistic for others. It may very well be more realistic to use numbers like 5 or 6 Mb's download and 756KB's upload.

When you cut those numbers in half (because of the wireless bridge), that could have a dramatic effect on overall speed and could easily create a bottleneck in your overall connection...especially if those numbers are even worse during daytime hours when many people are using the same total bandwidth from the internet provider.

Just know this - wireless bridges cut your total *real* bandwidth in half for everything making a connection to it!

Direct ethernet connections don't have this problem since it's not a wireless connection.


----------



## papacod (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't seem to find the right combination of settings to get my HR20 connected to the internet. I would appreciate any help you can offer. 

I have ATT DSL service, a Netopia wireless router 3347W, a new Linksys WGA600N adapter, and a headache from pounding the wall. 

Rather than bore you with all the stuff I've tried, could you please tell me the proper way to overcome the "can't connect to the internet" issue? 

Receiver advanced setup shows these settings:
IP: 98.68.145.132
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 98.68.145.1
DNS: 205.152.37.23


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

papacod said:


> I can't seem to find the right combination of settings to get my HR20 connected to the internet. I would appreciate any help you can offer.
> 
> I have ATT DSL service, a Netopia wireless router 3347W, a new Linksys WGA600N adapter, and a headache from pounding the wall.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

We'll do our best to help you.

It looks like the IP address your receiver is setting is not correct. Are you assigned a static IP address with your internet service. If you don't know, the answer is probably no. If you have a local network hooked up to your router (other PC's, laptops, etc.), your network should be in the IP address range of 192.168.x.x. The default gateway would probably be 192.168.1.1 (although I believe your modem/router might default to 192.168.1.254).

A couple things to do... Pull up the network settings on your desktop and check out the IP address, gateway, and DNS there. Go ahead an reset the WGA600N device (disconnect it from the recevier and press and hold the reset button for 30 seconds). When you plug it in, it should automatically configure itself and will run through some prompts on the screen. See if it configures you automatically with those same number you provided above.

- Merg


----------



## papacod (Oct 8, 2009)

The Merg said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> We'll do our best to help you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help!

After reviewing the router-supplied information, I find there are two sections: LAN and WAN. 
WAN local address: 98.68.145.132
Peer address: 98.68.145.1

LAN IP address: 192.168.1.254
Netmask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: not indicated
DNS - 1: 205.152.37.23

After resetting the adapter for 30 seconds and re-connecting to the receiver, the settings indicated in "advanced setup" are:

IP address: 98.68.145.132
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 98.68.145.1
DNS: 205.152.37.23

I've tried resetting the IP address and the default gateway to 192.168.x.x, but the receiver flags those settings as improper and won't proceed to the next step.

One post I saw somewhere suggested using ipconfig /all to get the settings. It gives these:

Primary DNS suffix: <blank>
Node type: unknown
IP routing enabled: no
WINS proxy enabled: no

Dhcp enabled: yes
Autoconfiguration enabled: yes
IP address: 192.168.1.2 (my computer, I suppose)
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.254
DHCP server: 192.168.1.254
DNS servers: 192.168.1.254

I'm still stumped, and my head still hurts. More. Any ideas?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

papacod said:


> I've tried resetting the IP address and the default gateway to 192.168.x.x, but the receiver flags those settings as improper and won't proceed to the next step.


When you try to manually enter in the IP address and gateway, what exactly are you entering? The gateway should be 192.168.1.254 and your IP address should be something like 192.168.1.x where 'x' is a number outside the range that the router will issue as a DHCP address. Most likely the default number of DHCP addresses is going to be 10, so it is probably issuing IP addresses from .2 to .11 or something like that. If you set it to be .50 you should be good. Leave the DNS as 205.152.37.23.

I'm not sure why your wireless adapter is grabbing your WAN address and not grabbing a DHCP address from the router.

- Merg


----------



## papacod (Oct 8, 2009)

The DHCP server has allocated 253 addresses, of which only 2 are used (as far as I know). As you may have guessed, I'm over my head here, so I'm not sure what addresses I should have entered. If you'd be so kind as to suggest something, I'll be happy to try it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

papacod said:


> The DHCP server has allocated 253 addresses, of which only 2 are used (as far as I know). As you may have guessed, I'm over my head here, so I'm not sure what addresses I should have entered. If you'd be so kind as to suggest something, I'll be happy to try it.


As for the DHCP server, change that to limit it to 10 or so. I doubt you will ever need to have 253 devices connected to your network.

Try to manually enter this into the Advanced Settings on the receiver:

IP: 192.168.1.50
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.254
DNS: 205.152.37.23

If that doesn't work, I believe there is an issue with how the adapter is configured. I haven't used one with the DirecTV receviers, but from what I understand, you should just be able to plug it and follow the on-screen setup. What are some of the things the on-screen setup asks you? Maybe you're answering something there incorrectly.

- Merg


----------



## papacod (Oct 8, 2009)

Advanced setup accepted all those addresses, acknowledged the connection, but won't connect to the internet (error 22).

In the meantime, I've reset the DCHP server addresses to 25.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

papacod said:


> Advanced setup accepted all those addresses, acknowledged the connection, but won't connect to the internet (error 22).
> 
> In the meantime, I've reset the DCHP server addresses to 25.


What questions does the adapter setup ask you when you first plug it into the DVR?

- Merg


----------



## papacod (Oct 8, 2009)

Something about new hardware being recognized, do you want to connect, then asks for the security key (which it won't accept as correct). At that point, I backed out, went to the "Network" option in the receiver setup menu, and went to advanced setup and entered the addresses you suggested.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

papacod said:


> Something about new hardware being recognized, do you want to connect, then asks for the security key (which it won't accept as correct). At that point, I backed out, went to the "Network" option in the receiver setup menu, and went to advanced setup and entered the addresses you suggested.


Well, that's going to be your issue. You are not connecting to your local wireless network. Verify what your password is for your wireless network. Also, make sure that the format the adapter is using is the same as what your router is setup for (TKIP vs. WPA). You probably want your router set up with WPA-AES. Also, your passphrase cannot be more than 26 characters as that is all that is allowed to be entered on the receiver.

- Merg


----------



## papacod (Oct 8, 2009)

As for the format for the adapter, I don't know what it is or where to find it. The router is using WEP automatic.

I've double-checked the key, and it's correct.

The passPHRASE is only 7 characters, and I don't remember even being asked for it during this process.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

papacod said:


> As for the format for the adapter, I don't know what it is or where to find it.
> 
> I've double-checked the key, and it's correct.
> 
> The passPHRASE is only 7 characters, and I don't remember even being asked for it during this process.


Sorry, I interchangeably use passphrase/security key/password. I'm referring to the key you need to use when you logon to your wireless network. When the adapter is plugged in, prior to the security key prompt (or on that screen), is there a mention of the type of security encryption or anything like that?

You want to set the adapter to connect to your router via WEP, since that is what the router is set for...

- Merg


----------



## papacod (Oct 8, 2009)

It asks for the wireless network identifier (there's only one available network), then for the security/encryption key (which it won't accept). The key uses lowercase letters, but the receiver only allows uppercase entries. I hope that's not the issue.

The family have used a variety of laptops on this network, so I'm confident the wireless actually functions. I'm not as confident that the setup of the WGA600N has done its job properly, but then, what do I know???


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

papacod said:


> It asks for the wireless network identifier (there's only one available network), then for the security/encryption key (which it won't accept). The key uses lowercase letters, but the receiver only allows uppercase entries. I hope that's not the issue.


That would be it... How are you entering in the key? Are you using an on-screen keyboard or using the keypad like texting?

- Merg


----------



## papacod (Oct 8, 2009)

As far as I can tell, using the number keys on the remote is my only option. It's like texting, except that I can't cycle through the caps to get to lowercase.


----------



## papacod (Oct 8, 2009)

Somewhere in all my searching for an answer to this issue, I read a suggestion that the network security be turned off until the connection is established, then resume the network security. Would such a process clear the problem?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Probably no since as soon as security is turned on, the adapter is going to want the key to connect to the network. I'll be off-line for a bit, but I'll try to find how to get lowercase entered. In the meantime, search the forums here. I'm sure someone has posted how to do it.

- Merg


----------



## papacod (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for your help.

While waiting, I re-checked the WAN settings. The local WAN IP address has changed since we started. If it's not a static address, would that cause the problem?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

papacod said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> While waiting, I re-checked the WAN settings. The local WAN IP address has changed since we started. If it's not a static address, would that cause the problem?


Nah.
WAN is for the internet. Any addresses that dont start 192.168.*, 172.*, 127.*, or 10.* are WAN addresses. So if your wireless adapter is picking up 98.* for its IP address, that's the beginning of the problem.

Most people (like yourself) have DHCP WAN IP addresses so they address can change anywhere from 24 hours to 90 days.

You _could_ turn off your wireless security just to see if you could connect then, but noone here will recommend that you leave it off, and as soon as you turn it back on your receiver will be asking for the wireless key again.

If you're using WEP, you're key *CANT* be 7 characters. It has to be either 11 characters or 26 characters. Remember, the key that it's asking you for is NOT the password to login and see the status of your router. It is the KEY that you use to connect wireless devices (like laptops) to it.

On another note about the IP addresses, in the event that you fail to connect to your wireless router, your receiver may assign itself an address starting with 169.168.*
This is normal. That is the range of addresses used for 'auto-assigned'


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

CJTE said:


> You _could_ turn off your wireless security just to see if you could connect then, but noone here will recommend that you leave it off, and as soon as you turn it back on your receiver will be asking for the wireless key again.
> 
> If you're using WEP, you're key *CANT* be 7 characters. It has to be either 11 characters or 26 characters. Remember, the key that it's asking you for is NOT the password to login and see the status of your router. It is the KEY that you use to connect wireless devices (like laptops) to it.


Thanks CJ... I missed him when he said his passphrase/key was 7 characters. I actually had to go back and look to to see what you were talking about.

Papacod,
Have you tried to disable security for your wireless network and see if you can connect? If that works, re-enable security and I will continue to look for the uppercase/lowercase solution.

- Merg


----------



## papacod (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for hanging in there with me, folks.

The passPHRASE is 7 characters, but it generates an encryption key of 26 characters. It's something in the router configuration....

Anyway, YES, I have tried turning off the privacy function of the router wireless configuration, and NO, it didn't change anything. I've been unable to find anything addressing the upper- and lower-case issue in regard to the remote for the DirecTV receiver. I guess I'll eventually break down and run an ethernet cable from the router to the receiver, but that's gonna require punching holes in the walls and fishing cable all through the house.

I miss the days when things worked like they were supposed to without any hassles. You know, like mules, horses, buggy whips, and sundials....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

papacod said:


> Thanks for hanging in there with me, folks.
> 
> The passPHRASE is 7 characters, but it generates an encryption key of 26 characters. It's something in the router configuration....
> 
> ...


We weren't referring to turning off the privacy function. We were talking about removing the passphrase so there is no security. If the 26-character encryption code is listed, write that down and enter that on the receiver. If it has colons ( : ) in it, don't count those.

- Merg


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

papacod said:


> Thanks for hanging in there with me, folks.
> 
> The passPHRASE is 7 characters, but it generates an encryption key of 26 characters. It's something in the router configuration....


I figured as much. Make sure you're using the key you're entering on the receiver is the 26 character key that's generated, NOT the passphrase (that's 7 characters). Also, if more than one key is generated, use the primary key...


papacod said:


> Anyway, YES, I have tried turning off the privacy function of the router wireless configuration, and NO, it didn't change anything. I've been unable to find anything addressing the upper- and lower-case issue in regard to the remote for the DirecTV receiver. I guess I'll eventually break down and run an ethernet cable from the router to the receiver, but that's gonna require punching holes in the walls and fishing cable all through the house.


As previously stated, the privacy function isn't the problem. I earlier recommended you disable your security entirely to see if you could then connect. However, please try using the correct (26 character) key, first.



papacod said:


> I miss the days when things worked like they were supposed to without any hassles. You know, like mules, horses, buggy whips, and sundials....


:lol: In your dreams. Mules are stubborn, horses won't drink water, and sundials were hard to plumb.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

papacod said:


> I miss the days when things worked like they were supposed to without any hassles. You know, like mules, horses, buggy whips, and sundials....





CJTE said:


> :lol: In your dreams. Mules are stubborn, horses won't drink water, and sundials were hard to plumb.


:rotfl:

- Merg


----------



## FrostyMelon (Dec 22, 2007)

I think that Netopia is a combo modem/router. Which, I am not a fan of. But, anyhoo - if you've not done so, you'll probably have to go into Netopia admin and start assigning static IP routes.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

sko58 said:


> Keep in mind, each wireless bridge that's added (if you'd ever need more than one based on location of your receivers) cuts in HALF your available bandwidth through the net - whether with open source firmware and your Linksys router or otherwise.
> 
> In other words, let's say your *real* download bandwidth after testing is 20Mbits per second. Upload is 2Mbits per second. Now, add in the wireless bridge. Whatever is connected to the wireless bridge - in this case, an HD DVR - will only get MAX throughput of 10Mbits per second download and 1Mbit per second upload.
> 
> ...


I bought a wrt320n to replace my netgear bridge and my internet connection improved on my computers connected to the 320n.


----------

